

Ask HN: hacking and getting high, do you do it? (man) - eof

There was a poll http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=710994<p>A while back but it focused just on 'do you smoke pot.'<p>Numbers did not surprise me there.  Some of the best and most driven hackers I know are also huge potheads, but as a longtime smoker myself that's somewhat self selecting.<p>My motivation for asking is recently switching from a long history of freelance and entrepreneurial endeavors to a 9-5 gig.  My best work used to be in the wee hours of the night chain-smoking spliffs, and now that is basically not an option.  I have largely adjusted, but being a huge dopamine junky, it was a less-than-pleasant transition.<p>I can't really say I am better or worse when high, but I certainly find my flow much quicker and distractions less of an issue.<p>Do you mix hacking and ganja?
======
HowHigh
Yes, I smoke a few times a day. I have cut back the amount lately and quit
smoking cigs.

Really depends on the high. Too much of a high is not good for productivity.
Just the right amount of THC can bring out a level of brilliance, inspiration,
creativity, determination, reduced inhibitions, etc. I've had a lot of
"eureka" moments and business pivots while blitzed.

It's also an anti-depressant and helps with carpal tunnel and countless other
common ailments, aches and pains.

------
sosuke
I don't smoke but I don't like the idea of mixing substances with my
productivity. That means much later down the habit if I want to be productive
I might feel I need to have a substance to do it, that I can't make it on my
own steam. It's what keeps me away from so called smart drugs like Provigil.

~~~
eof
I also stay away from those drugs for that reason. Marijuana doesn't seem to
effect my productivity nearly as much as my enjoyment of the productivity.

It can be the difference for me of 'well here is some work, I better do it' to
that obsessed feeling of solving a puzzle.

Certainly though, my long history with marijuana effects that difference.

